# Wheeler 5800 -- What to do..



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey, all. I just dragged the old bike down out of the garage, replaced tires and tubes, and started using it to drag kiddo around on a trail-a-bike. I'm trying to decide if it's worth doing anything with this bike, or not.

The backstory: I bought this bike new in '92 or '93, rode the crap out of it for about five years, and ended up hanging it in the garage for a few years. It's a smorgasbord of outdated, no-longer-available stuff, and I'm leaning toward just cleaning it up and continuing to ride it:

The frame: Wheeler 5800 comp, circa '92 or '93.
The Components: Shimano Deore LX, index thumbshifters, 7-speed rear.
The fork: Halson Inversion
The pedals: Onza
The stem: Kalloy Uno
The hubs: Ringle Superbubbas
The rims: Mavic (821, i think)

I guess I'm trying to decide if I should freshen this old hardtail with newer components, and keep riding it, just ride it as-is, or keep it as a museum piece. Did I mention the wrapped spokes on the front wheel? When did I think THAT was a good idea? 

This is not a "is my bike valuable" post. It's more of a "Look what I found in the barn" post. Pics tomorrow, if anybody cares to see 'em.

Scroll down! Pics in post 10.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looking forward to the pics!

I don't see any reason to change anything. If the parts work, they work. Certainly work well enough to run trailer duty.

If anything, perhaps you could update to V-Brakes/Levers. Though new pads and well set up cantilevers should work quite well.
Swap out the OnZa pedals (which have a pretty poor rep) for flats or a modern pedal of your choice.

Beyond that, any new part you buy...really won't perform all that much better.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Germans love za Wheelers ya.


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Germans love za Wheelers ya.


Ja wohl, but I bought mine in the states.


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Looking forward to the pics!
> 
> I don't see any reason to change anything. If the parts work, they work. Certainly work well enough to run trailer duty.
> 
> ...


I was considering a swap to v-brakes and levers. However, I was (at one time) pretty good at setting up cantis well enough to slow my Clydesdale butt down, even on steep descents. They do need some work now. I think I have a winter project.

Honestly, I like the onza pedals, though. I'll probably keep 'em.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Wheelers didn't seem like the greatest bikes in the world nor the worst, good solid MTB's basically. I remember a number of Wheelers from the early-mid 90's. They made a splash in the U.S. and then they seemed to disappear.

Just looked them up and they have a number of distributors worldwide, but not in the U.S.


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

pinguwin said:


> Wheelers didn't seem like the greatest bikes in the world nor the worst, good solid MTB's basically. I remember a number of Wheelers from the early-mid 90's. They made a splash in the U.S. and then they seemed to disappear.
> 
> Just looked them up and they have a number of distributors worldwide, but not in the U.S.


My memory is hazy, but I seem to remember a brouhaha concerning Wheeler pulling out of some sponsorships they had committed to, and leaving a number of racers rideless.

That may or may not be true -- it was a while ago.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

They did have some jewels in the early 90s, including a concentric BB pivot titanium full suspension, several Ti hardtails, and some rather nice high end steel hardtails.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

I say keep the Onza pedals if you like them. I have them on 2 of my bikes now.
If they are the HO model I got a boatload of replacement bits (elastomers and bearing/bushing kits) and 2 NOS sets from Jeff at First Flight bikes. I have one set on a bike for 14 years, the only service was replacing the elastomers once in a while.

Just like seeing them in use still. They really were/are a love them or hate them type pedal.


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Pics!


----------

